# MySQL freigen oder sowas



## blue_devil86 (23. Nov 2006)

Hallo an alle

ich hab jetzt mittels JDBC zu meiner Datenbank erfolgreich verbunden nur wenn ich das gleiche von einen anderen rechner versuche kann er nicht richtig verbinden

muss ich in mysql nochwas machen das er die datenbank auch noch freigibt für alles was nicht auf localhost läuft?


----------



## bronks (23. Nov 2006)

Mach ein "SELECT * FROM `mysql`.`user`" und der Key wird Dir alles verraten ...


----------



## homer65 (24. Nov 2006)

MySQL benutzt User und Host für die Anmeldung. So kann der gleiche User beim Zugriff von localhost ein anderes Passwort haben als beim Zugriff von ausserhalb.


----------



## DP (24. Nov 2006)

du musst im usermanager dem user, mit dem du dich verbindest den remotezugriff granten


----------



## blue_devil86 (24. Nov 2006)

ja ich hatte die rechte nicht vergeben ich danke euch

kennt ihr einen Anbieter der einen v Server bereitstellt und mit den man zugriff über JDBC hat?


----------



## DP (25. Nov 2006)

hosteurope lässt z.b. mysql-zugriff von aussen zu.


----------

